# My new Cat 259D CTL



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

I just picked it up on Wed.

Its a 2014 Caterpillar 259D. enclosed cab heat/ac radio. 75hp Kubota diesel.

The undercarriage seems like its built like a tank.

We dont get much snow here but if we do Ill be trying her out.

I know a lot of guys have said these dont do well plowing snow, but really we would only use this thing for days on end if we ever get over a foot of snow and thats about 1 time every 10 years.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Kubota in a Cat? I was always under the impression Cat was all in house. Nice machine.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

I can't tell from the picture is it easy change to other attachments, can you put a mower on the front? Kubota so far has been good with me that is what is in my s250.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Chineau;1683087 said:


> I can't tell from the picture is it easy change to other attachments, can you put a mower on the front? Kubota so far has been good with me that is what is in my s250.


It's the same quick attach plate as your S250.

Kubota's in general are pretty reliable and good motors. I think the 75hp Kubota in your S250 has been proven to 6k+ hours in the skid steer.

Those new Cat CTL's look pretty slick, seem like a much better design then the MTL undercarriages.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Its a manual switch. Theres 2 metal handles I pull up just like any other skid steer. I didnt want an auto switch as if it were to break or not work I wouldnt be able to switch esp if it was in a snow storm. And yup it can hook up to any attachment.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark13;1683101 said:


> Those new Cat CTL's look pretty slick, seem like a much better design then the MTL undercarriages.


Gotta agree Mark....even tough its missing a few letters on the logo, and its the wrong color

Did you notice the type of track/tread pattern it came with?



classiclawncare;1683103 said:


> Its a manual switch. Theres 2 metal handles I pull up just like any other skid steer.* I didnt want an auto switch as if it were to break or not work I wouldnt be able to switch *esp if it was in a snow storm. And yup it can hook up to any attachment.


That would suck. I know our machines have the power hookup, but can be manually operated if it were to fail.

Congrats on the new toy....looks nice.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

snocrete;1683149 said:


> Gotta agree Mark....even tough its missing a few letters on the logo, and its the wrong color
> 
> Did you notice the type of track/tread pattern it came with?
> 
> ...


White,orange,black?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

snocrete;1683149 said:


> Gotta agree Mark....even tough its missing a few letters on the logo, and its the wrong color
> 
> Did you notice the type of track/tread pattern it came with?
> 
> ...


I agree, it's missing some more letters. The correct spelling has CAT in there but the letters are all moved around. TAkeuChi
I did notice the tracks right away. And I'm jealous of the cab interior! 
Mine's power only, it has no levers or an easy way to disconnect the ram.



Chineau;1683168 said:


> White,orange,black?


Incorrect. Gray, Red, and off White.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

That's pretty nice!


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

That is a great looking machine! 

Really like the undercarriage... that carriage would look right at home on a dozer! looks like a great design compared to the mtl...
I woulda went with the power quick tach.... while the possibility to fail is there, they are the cats azz....


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice machine IF you change the tracks it will push snow well.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

I would look into changing the tracks but we dont get enough snow to worry with it. I may use it to plow 3 times this year if im lucky.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Chineau;1683168 said:


> White,orange,black?


yes



Mark13;1683216 said:


> Gray, Red, and off White.


no



classiclawncare;1683529 said:


> I would look into changing the tracks but we dont get enough snow to worry with it. I may use it to plow 3 times this year if im lucky.


you'll be fine for what you'll need to do then


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

snocrete;1683535 said:


> yes
> 
> 
> no
> ...


Yes 

:waving:


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

Mark13;1683545 said:


> Yes
> 
> :waving:


^^^ you guys. at least its humorous at this point. not like the chevy ford dodge pissing matches we've all seen.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice job on the machine choice! These guys are all silly with all these different colors. Everyone knows real construction equipment only comes in two colors, yellow and black! Again nice machine


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Nice machine.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice machine you got there!


----------



## fozzy (Nov 25, 2005)

Is that a weather tech floor liner?:laughing:
That is a sweet machine. Sue looks more comfortable than my S185.


----------



## fozzy (Nov 25, 2005)

Only one foot pedal? How do you dump the bucket?:laughing:


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

It's all hand controls. The lever on the floor is the throttle. All the bucket controls are on the left handle while the tracks are on the right. It's a little different getting use to from the traditional foot controlled. Yet once you get the hang of it you can fly


----------



## Ccl (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice machine


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

04trd;1684334 said:


> It's all hand controls. The lever on the floor is the throttle. All the bucket controls are on the left handle while the tracks are on the right. It's a little different getting use to from the traditional foot controlled. Yet once you get the hang of it you can fly


I'm pretty sure fozzy was goofin around!


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

lol correct. I love the controls setup on this machine. Its the same as my old 242B


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

I have built my business with the white,orange,black in my opinion they are all good as long as when you hit the switch it purrs and pushes. When they don't purr and push they are only as good as the dealer support system if the trouble is beyond your abilities. My colors need shoring up in my region...................................................


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice looking machine!


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

We pushed snow for the first time with it last Friday. We pushed a lot with 6 inches then a lot with 4 inches. My guy said it had a ton of power and pushed the snow well with no slippage problem. He has pushed snow with my old 242B and he said this has a ton more power


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Are you running factory tracks or snow tracks?


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Factory tracks


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

How's the fuel consumption in your cat? Do you know about how many gallons per hour it uses? Thx.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

He ran it full throttle from about 3 am until 12 noon with an hour break to drive from 1 job to the 2nd job. It was at about half tank when I met him with the diesel tank to refill. It says it holds 27.7 gallons to it used about 14 gallons over 8 hours or use.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

That sounds pretty good for 8 hrs.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Thats what I was thinking


----------



## Caterpillar307 (Jan 10, 2014)

I've heard that the D series' you can set up the foot pedal to double as a decelerator pedal like in a dozer. Is this true and if so how do you like it? More of a dirt question than snow, but it may be nice when running a blower like I do. I have a 246C and am wondering if it would have been better to wait a year and get a D series.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

classiclawncare;1714562 said:


> He ran it full throttle from about 3 am until 12 noon with an hour break to drive from 1 job to the 2nd job. It was at about half tank when I met him with the diesel tank to refill. It says it holds 27.7 gallons to it used about 14 gallons over 8 hours or use.


So you can go 48hrs on 1 tank, full throttle? I think your math may be a bit off


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Banksy;1683061 said:


> Kubota in a Cat? I was always under the impression Cat was all in house. Nice machine.


Yes, thats what I was thinking also. Cat/Mitsubishi engine in all Cat skids AFAIK and have seen. Having run both in the past, I like both Kubota and Mitsubishi, so both are great engines and have a great track record. I found the Mitsubishi to be a little softer on fuel when you are working it than the 75hp Kubota I own. Having said that, 2- 2.5 gph at high rpms and working it hard (blowing snow with a high flow blower) isn't really all that bad.

Supremely jealous of the new machine, if you find you don't like it, I could always keep the rust off those tracks for you.....


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Cat307 Yes you can use the throttle petal as a De-accelortator. I do like it its a nice feature. 

snow Crete- I think you read my post wrong lol or your math is off. I said it went 8 hours of use time on a half tank, so by my math itd go around 15-16 hrs on a full tank which is 27.7 gallons. 

edge- Ok Ill def keep you in mind if I end up not liking it to much lol


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

edgeair;1717334 said:


> Yes, thats what I was thinking also. Cat/Mitsubishi engine in all Cat skids AFAIK and have seen. Having run both in the past, I like both Kubota and Mitsubishi, so both are great engines and have a great track record. I found the Mitsubishi to be a little softer on fuel when you are working it than the 75hp Kubota I own. Having said that, 2- 2.5 gph at high rpms and working it hard (blowing snow with a high flow blower) isn't really all that bad.
> 
> Supremely jealous of the new machine, if you find you don't like it, I could always keep the rust off those tracks for you.....[/QUOTE
> 
> 2.5gph seems a bit high but the new cats are thirsty machines. I got to run a 262 a lot this summer and we had a hard time making a tank of fuel last a ten hour day. That being said, you can add me to the list of jealous guys


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

14 hours divided up by 8 hours it about 1.75 gph I didnt think that was too bad running full throttle.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

classiclawncare;1717387 said:


> snow Crete- I think you read my post wrong lol or your math is off. I said it went 8 hours of use time on a half tank, so by my math itd go around 15-16 hrs on a full tank which is 27.7 gallons.


Not sure where I came up w/48hrs....my brain must be still trying to catch up from this last storm we had........regardless, now that Ive had some sleep, 1.75 gph is almost hard to believe for a track machine. Good for you if that's what your really getting.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

classiclawncare;1717470 said:


> 14 hours divided up by 8 hours it about 1.75 gph I didnt think that was too bad running full throttle.


just saw this after I posted....yes 1.75 is low compared to figures I have seen personally, and been told by others running any brand CTL or MTL


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Ill have to figure it up after using the machines a few times to get a good average. I dont have a fuel gallon counter on my portable diesel tank I just know the gauge on the Cat was at half tank when I filled it up. The next few Times I fill up Ill use my shop tank with a gallon counter on it to see what it is exactly.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

classiclawncare;1717487 said:


> Ill have to figure it up after using the machines a few times to get a good average. I dont have a fuel gallon counter on my portable diesel tank I just know the gauge on the Cat was at half tank when I filled it up. The next few Times I fill up Ill use my shop tank with a gallon counter on it to see what it is exactly.


I've experienced GPH similar to that, but its been on "skid steers"....not ctl/mtl's. Like I said, if that's really what your getting @ full throttle continues use, thats amazing.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice looking machine. How are the tracks in the snow?


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Well after using this machine all winter my worker said this machine did great in the snow. He was using my old Cat 242B wheeled machine for the past 5 winters. He said this machine is much better. He tried it out in all kinds of snow, thick, thin, icy, wet just about every type of snow out there. Im not sure where the guys that say CTL's dont do well in the snow are coming from, but this machine did great and my guy said he never had any issues with traction.


----------

